# Trans overheating!



## liks77 (Aug 2, 2010)

I finally plowed the past 2 days in this blizzard in mass. I noticed my trans temp warning light kep coming on. I found this to be surprising becuase I have a trans cooler with a fan on it. What is going on? I had a hard time wondering why this was happening. Thought the cooler would fix my overheating problems. I have a 98 dodge ram 1500 with a fisher 7.5 ft plow minute mount 1 style. What else can I do?


----------



## liks77 (Aug 2, 2010)

oh by the way, the overdrive seems to be shutting its self off right before the tran temp signal comes on dam it!!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Pull the dip stick. More than likely you cooked it!!! Pushing way too much snow and not allowing the trans to cool off can cause internal damage. When was the last time you droped the tranny pan and replaced the filter ??? Don't do it now, the damage has been done. Just take it EZ on the trans and get ready to put a new one in. Once the clutches start to wear and cause heat it is a matter of time. 

If the trans fluid is still red I would put a xtra large inline trans cooler in. The key to a long lasting trans is to keep them cool.

What type of blade are you running??


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Most of the time if the warning light has come on, it's too late as DAFF stated.
How old is the coolant? How about the filter and tranny fluid? A cooler doesn't mean routine maintenance can be disregarded.
Save money for a new transmission. Install a larger cooler, a temp gauage and try plaowing in 4 lo with 20" of snow.


----------



## liks77 (Aug 2, 2010)

Trans fluid was red, did smell a little burnt. I had the tranny flushed with new filter and pan and the tranny was completely resealed before the plow season. Had the cooler and fan installed on it as well. Tranny guy said everything was fine.Since after the storm everything loooks good know and the tranny seems to be shifting fine. I run a 7.5 fisher blade on it. The firsat storm which we got 4 inches I had no pronblems. I could get a bigger cooler if needed.


----------



## EvergreenScap (Feb 11, 2010)

i would get a bigger cooler i run a 10ft boss v and my trans temp does not get over 220 but i plow in 4lo


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

One of the factory lines has a check valve in it and is one of the most common reasons why these trannies do burn up. The check valve restricts the oil flow and prevents proper cooling. Any time a tranny is rebuilt these lines should be replaced.


----------



## liks77 (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks like I will be buying the biggest cooler I can find. I will look into the check valve part as well. Temp gauge will be useful. When you think you are covered **** happens!!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Be sure the cooler is installed properly. Doesnt seem as though it should be getting that hot with a fan and a big cooler.


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

Well another thing in your post you mentioned that OD turned itself off. You SHOULD NOT be plowing in OD to begin with! Also stop when plowing put it in N with the ebrake on and let it sit and run for awhile to cool down. As others have said when the light comes on its usually too late, so a temp gauge would be a good idea. Might wanna try to plow with the storm more as any stock 1/2 ton tranny really has no business trying to push that kinda snow!


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Definitely get a temp gage, hope you can save it!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

NPMinc;1173950 said:


> Well another thing in your post you mentioned that OD turned itself off. You SHOULD NOT be plowing in OD to begin with! Also stop when plowing *put it in N with the ebrake on and let it sit and run for awhile to cool down.* As others have said when the light comes on its usually too late, so a temp gauge would be a good idea. Might wanna try to plow with the storm more as any stock 1/2 ton tranny really has no business trying to push that kinda snow!


I do this all the time regardless what I stop for. When plowing I never put the truck in "park" for anything. Just makes me feel better about the cooling. Not sure it does anything though... I typically plow with a chev that has a 4L80


----------



## schockservices (Apr 13, 2009)

I had a 98 1500 the transmission was weak in it to begin with when i bought it but 1200 bucks later a used trans and parted ways with her and got my 01 2500 gas and 6+ years plowing not a lick of trouble other than air filter issues. Maybe the guys on here differ but I would never put a plow on a 1500 again just not good for things when full of ice weight plus plow dodges have the trans history the way it is so the odds are against us. That being said i still love Rams.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

By changing your plowing style you can also create less heat.

I don't think the extra cooler will help as much as you think . Personally there is a lurking issue with the trans and causing it to heat up. Have another go at the filter and have the trans shop look at the first/reverse band. Once you heat them up it is a matter of time......


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

if you have a winterfront on it remove it when plowing, I cooked a valvebody on mine some years ago (under warranty thank goodness). i spoke with my tranny guy before i bought my truck because i was leery of the dodge 47 and 48re trannys. he told me to have it serviced, flushed and make sure the bands are adjusted (not done in a normal tranny service). good luck and i hope its not terminal.


----------



## liks77 (Aug 2, 2010)

New cooler and new check valve line and everything is wonderful...no issues at all. The check valve line was broken and this was causing the tranny to heat up. No damage was caused and new tranny fluid was added.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

EvergreenScap;1173236 said:


> i would get a bigger cooler i run a 10ft boss v and my trans temp does not get over 220 but i plow in 4lo


What kind of truck are you running?


----------

